# Elevator/Gag bits



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Gag bits work off of poll pressure. They also give the horse a "warning" before the bit engages. Typically, folks use a gag bit to get more lift in the shoulders with a gag bit. 

As an FYI, gag bits are usually illegal for showing classes such as western pleasure and reining. 

A gag bit is ANY bit that allows the mouthpiece to slide. As my own personal preference, I always use bit guards whenever I use a gag bit. I want zero chance that the bit is going to pinch my horse's mouth when it slides. 

This Jr. Cowhorse is a gag bit. 










This Carol Goosetree bit is a gag bit. 











This Wonder Bit is a gag bit. 











This Myler bit is NOT a gag bit. The mouthpiece cannot slide on the shanks.


----------



## 35391 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I can see how the first two can be related to a three ring elevator like the one below. But what about the other two? Are there really any difference between them other than how they look? And is their function the same? Looking at tack, the elevators and gags are categorized together.

Three ring elevator: 










Gag with slots:










Gag with loops:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

An elevator bit, commonly called an American gag, is used for training performance horses, such as dressage horses. The elevator bit gives the rider advantage when a horse refuses to bend at the poll by providing leverage, lift and turning power that a basic snaffle lacks. Therefore, using an elevator bit requires soft hands and an experienced rider.{http://animals.pawnation.com/use-elevator-bits-2608.html}

I have not ever seen a elevator/gag used in the showring of any Hunter style competition. Unless rules recently changed, it was a "illegal bit".
I don't think I have ever seen it used in a dressage show either... rather they go in full bridles with double bits and "pelham" reins..

A horse must first learn to push/drive from behind which elevates the forehand and rounds the horses carriage.
This type of bit powers the horse to do as you wish, it _doesn't_ train the horse to understand why he suddenly has this piece of iron in the mouth that can exact a response the animal doesn't know how to respond to. 
To me, it's a cheat and false look of a educated horse, one that fails once you look at the mouth and see what is in it providing that illusion.. To me, a band-aid to a training hole.
In educated hands and with a horse with understanding of "lift", this bit can lighten a front end on a lazy horse day... in a untrained horse it can be a confusing and hurtful experience compounded by a untrained rider handling those reins.

Personally, I would much rather a pelham bit with 2-reins to a gag/elevator. And the long term goal is a horse who needs not a pelham bit either but a simple snaffle who is responsive to your cues and moves forward willingly in a rounded light frame.

Actually, a pelham needs to be used by a educated rider to not be a hurtful bit too...
I will say much rather a horse in a snaffle, heavy but learning how to push and lift than be "directed" and confused not understanding...over-bitted and over-ridden.

The other bits you question are all the same principle...they slide on rounded cheek pieces to achieve the "gag" effect through those small rings/holes...


_jmo..._


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Over here, elevators are known as "Dutch gags", and they were originally designed to be used with two reins, as a pelham is. Nowadays people are lazy, and have just forgone the snaffle rein so it can be used almost as the equivalent of a western gag. It is essentially a leverage bit, so puts more pressure on the horses poll, encouraging it down and round - the original snaffle rein was used to bring the head up - in dressage, when a double bridle is used, the bradoon (snaffle) is used for upwards life, and the curb is used for roundness. I rode in a Dutch gag today actually (not my horse, so not my choice of tack), and she has a big issue with over bending and not powering from behind.

As for a "true" gag bit (the second one you posted), where the cheek pieces run through the bit, can also be used with a snaffle rein. When the gag is activated, the bit is lifted in the horse's mouth, and puts pressure on the poll. It is commonly seen in Polo ponies, eventers, and show jumpers, where a lot of brakes are needed.

The last gag you posted has a lesser amount of poll pressure, but still some. When the reins are activated, the bit rotates in the horses mouth and adds a little poll pressure, it just gives you a little more in terms of braking. 

As an aside, I was always taught that an American gag was this type of bit:










And an elevator the same as a Dutch gag:


----------



## 35391 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you for the info! I personally ride in a plain loose ring or a plain d. I have seen others ride using the elevators and didn't understand the function. But this clears it up!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A lot of times those last couple of bits are used (in the UK) by people who quite honestly wouldn't need them if they learnt how to 'use themselves' properly and spend time schooling their horses.
As said - they should really have two reins so you use the one that works like a normal snaffle rein for everything other than when you want some extra braking power and to lower the head but so often they don't get used like that at all
We had a boarder who insisted on using one on her horse for hunting because she claimed she couldn't control him in anything else - she was a weekend rider who usually only sat on the horse when she went hunting once or twice a week in the season and never came near him the rest of the year. The rest of us including a skinny little 14 year old girl rode him and competed in eventing and jumping using a plain snaffle with no trouble at all


----------

